# Carbon Collective Sealants



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

So anyone using either of the sealants?

Did a search on here and cant find much information :thumb:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

I take it there is no feedback


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi

I've recently begun a wheel sealant test which includes:

Deffintiv Wax HCC RIM
Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels
GTechniq C1 (Original)
Slickrims



This is a before wash / after wash of the wheel I have coated in Platinum Wheels (3 weeks after application)



I have to say, despite being a little known brand, Carbon Collective have a decent product. It's easy to apply, adds lots of gloss and so far (3 weeks / 700 miles) doesn't seem to be degrading...though it probably shouldn't.

If you're tempted by it, go for it IMO.

(My review is on 2 other forums - which I won't link to, but could probably be found by a quick web search)


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Got slickrims ready for my refurbed wheels


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

Ns1980 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've recently begun a wheel sealant test which includes:
> 
> ...


Where did you get the slick rims from?


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've recently begun a wheel sealant test which includes:
> 
> ...


Cheers NS found it alright, will save it to favourites and keep an eye on it over the coming weeks


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

BertST said:


> Where did you get the slick rims from?


A beta link through waxybox at reduced price. I think the retail version is due out any time now.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Bump, any update on the tests mate? Thinking of buying some Carbon Collective Wheel sealant.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

get in touch with

short1e


laura uses them etc


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ns1980 is still using it on his alloys and only posted on Instagram today how easy they are to clean with the carbon collective coating on them.


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

As above. Short1e and nick still use them and still are getting good results 

Rich from refined details recommended me there paint sealant last week to so I will be getting one of each for my mums car in a week or so


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Bottles are smaller are they not? Sure I read 15 or 20ml


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, the Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels is still protecting brilliantly. It's hard to tell you much more tbh as it's just 'doing what it says on the tin'

This is a single pass of the pressure washer :


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Ns1980 said:


> Yep, the Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels is still protecting brilliantly. It's hard to tell you much more tbh as it's just 'doing what it says on the tin'
> 
> This is a single pass of the pressure washer :


How did the Slickrims Wheel Sealant do in this test, compared with the other?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Slick rims didn't perform nearly as well as the true coatings


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty sure slickrims is a nano type sealant.. doing alright on my wheels..


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

BTW, Platinum Wheels is still protecting. 80 weeks after application...


----------

